

Reddit's IAmA Moderator Shuts Down Subreddit - jrmurad
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ju5cf/goodbye_iama_it_was_fun_while_it_lasted/

======
metabrew
The interesting thing here is that the single mod/creator of that subreddit
can kill it off, despite there being many thousands of users subscribed and
using it daily.

Seems like you should be able to give subreddits (or similar constructs on
other social sites) up for adoption rather than abandon or kill them off.

Back in 2004 on audioscrobbler.com we had groups, with a "group politics"
system where users could vote in new moderators and boot the old ones if they
were dormant / abusive. It was far from perfect, but at least groups could
survive the original mod going AWOL or just going plain nuts. Not seen
anything like that since in social software.

~~~
ceejayoz
> Seems like you should be able to give subreddits (or similar constructs on
> other social sites) up for adoption rather than abandon or kill them off.

According to the comments, you can.

